# Happy Birthday Souschef...



## Kayelle (May 17, 2021)

All my love, Trixi


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2021)

Happy happy birthday, Sous Chef! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485] [emoji177] 

And Kayelle, I'm so happy to see you posting again! I've missed you both! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## taxlady (May 17, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Happy happy birthday, Sous Chef! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485] [emoji177]
> 
> And Kayelle, I'm so happy to see you posting again! I've missed you both! {{{hugs}}}



Yes, Happy Birthday Sous Chef.








And really pleased to see you posting again, Kayelle. I hope we see you here more now.


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 17, 2021)

Hauoli la hanau SC!!!

And so nice to see KL!!!  Please don't be a stranger, 
we've missed and and your Souschef so much


----------



## bethzaring (May 18, 2021)

Happy Birthday SousChef!!


And SO GOOD to see you Kayelle!


----------



## Alix (May 18, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Souschef (May 18, 2021)

Thank you all so much. We went to our favorite restaurant down by the ocean and had a great dinner.
We started off with a single malt scotch for me, and a Hakuna Matata cocktail for Kayelle. It is described as Malibu Mango Rum, orange & pineapple juice, pomegranate stirrings & a float of 151.  Kayelle said it was delicious.

Instead of lobster, we had a huge appetizer that had calamari, coconut shrimp, black and blue steak on crostini, and shrimp cocktail along with an ahi tuna tartare salad,which was spinach, topped with carrots, rice noodles, avocado with poke tuna and dressed with their secret house dressing.
For dessert we were given Kona pie which was macadamia nut ice cream on an Oreo cookie crust topped with bitter sweet chocolate sauce & homemade whipped cream.


----------



## taxlady (May 18, 2021)

Nice to see you Souschef. I'm glad to read that you enjoyed your birthday supper. It sounds wonderful.


----------



## bethzaring (May 18, 2021)

So glad to see you two looking so healthy and happy!

And the food looks great too!

Thanks for the photos...


----------



## bethzaring (May 18, 2021)

So glad to see you two looking so healthy and happy!

And the food looks great too!

Thanks for the photos...


----------



## msmofet (May 18, 2021)

Happy belated birthday, Souschef!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 18, 2021)

You both look great and wow - what an amazing plate of food! [emoji177]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 18, 2021)

Souschef said:


> Thank you all so much. We went to our favorite restaurant down by the ocean and had a great dinner.
> We started off with a single malt scotch for me, and a Hakuna Matata cocktail for Kayelle. It is described as Malibu Mango Rum, orange & pineapple juice, pomegranate stirrings & a float of 151.  Kayelle said it was delicious.
> 
> Instead of lobster, we had a huge appetizer that had calamari, coconut shrimp, black and blue steak on crostini, and shrimp cocktail along with an ahi tuna tartare salad,which was spinach, topped with carrots, rice noodles, avocado with poke tuna and dressed with their secret house dressing.
> For dessert we were given Kona pie which was macadamia nut ice cream on an Oreo cookie crust topped with bitter sweet chocolate sauce & homemade whipped cream.



That FOOD!!!
KL, had told me about this restaurant, someday DH will make it there.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 18, 2021)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you had a great day, and a great year ahead.  Stay safe!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 19, 2021)

A belated but no less sincere Happy Birthday to you, *Sous Chef!* You and *Kayelle* look absolutely adorable!  So nice to see the two of you posting here. Please don't make this a hit-and-run day. Come back and visit us often. We miss you guys around here.


----------

